# Anybody know this wood



## dadams14 (Feb 14, 2010)

I have been getting this wood for years and could never find out its name.
It is very hard and burns easily when cut . It has a yellowish tint and is quite shiny. I don't think it is exoctic, because I would never get that stuff for free.
















Thanks in advance


----------



## Stefang (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm not all that good at identifying wood species, but that looks a lot like Ash to me.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Does the yellow come off it when its wet? Could be black locust.


----------



## CompoundWarp (Oct 29, 2009)

That sure looks like Black Locust. When machining, does it have a very distinct smell?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Duncan. Welcome to the RouterForums. Thank you for participating in our group.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello Duncan and Welcome. I'm right up the road from you in St. Thomas. Good to have you aboard!


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

That first pic looks a lot like the Poplar I just cut for my table.


----------



## CompoundWarp (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*wood ??*

may be gum wood they use it in drower bottom's and sides of cabnets yrs ago it is like poplar but on the green shade Lite weight My guess


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello: I guess if would help to know how hard it is to work?


----------



## dadams14 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Identify wood*

It is very hard and does have a certain smell ... It burns easily, I have worked with poplar many times and this is twice as hard as poplar. Heavy wood also. It is as hard as hickory but less than purple heart or ipe.
Thanks for the help.
Dennis


----------

